# Pentium 4



## patnor1011 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have opened few out of curiosity and most of them (all of them which I opened so far) have square part which look like gold plated on back of their tungsten/copper heat shield. 
Sorry I have crappy camera in work.
1. bottom part pinless BGA
2. back part showing inside gold plated area
3. small (I believe its called die) square piece appears to be sillicone but covered in tin 
4. whole cpu

Now. If anyone go into all trouble with processing these:
- how would you clean 2. from tin as I think best process for taking off that gold plating might be gold cell,
- is there any measurable gold in 3. - how about getting rid of that tin on top?
- 1. I would go AP route then ball mill to get traces which might be inside, am I correct?
Thanks


----------



## eeTHr (Jan 17, 2011)

patnor---

You need a camera with a macro setting for close-ups.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/GE-X5-BK/14245324


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jan 17, 2011)

heres mine


----------



## glondor (May 15, 2011)

That does look like gold on the heatspreader. Does any one have more info on this? I have a few of them myself and wonder if there is a preferred method.


----------



## Anonymous (May 15, 2011)

Give me a few minutes,and I will pop a couple open and find out.


----------



## oldgeek (May 15, 2011)

I have found that only some of the pent4's (the faster ones?) seem to have the gold plating inside. The "solder" on the lid seems much softer than normal tin solder, and i have not worked on trying to get it off cleanly. I have thrown some of the green fiber bottoms in AP, and most of the "dots" come off in one piece, but it seems to take a little longer than fingers. I have around 100 of them myself.


----------



## Anonymous (May 15, 2011)

I just removed the lids from several 775's,ranging from celeron 1.6g to P4 3.6g and you are right,not all of them had that "pad" of plating.Using a knife it appears as though the plating does not cover the center,where the solder is.I scratched the gold pretty good and it was still gold where I scratched,however under the solder it is very clearly copper.This may be a good source.
They should work well in Cn,thio,or iodine.Obviously they would not work well in A/P or A/R.


----------



## oldgeek (May 15, 2011)

How well do you think the plated heat spreaders would do in the gold cell? Is tin a problem for the gold cell?


----------



## Anonymous (May 15, 2011)

oldgeek said:


> How well do you think the plated heat spreaders would do in the gold cell? Is tin a problem for the gold cell?


A cell would also work well for these.I haven't ran my cell in so long I forgot about using that.The tin will disolve,but slower than the gold.The problem will be if you move past the tin plating on the shell.It is copper underneath and that would wreak havok on the cell,and your gold.Just make sure you keep the amperage low,and keep a close eye on the material and you should do well.


----------



## Vinster888 (May 18, 2011)

I think the coating on the heat spreader is made of nickel. Would that make a difference in the processes involved?


----------



## glondor (May 18, 2011)

I did about 10 of these in the gold cell yesterday. They stripped very fast. About 5 times quicker than a cpu lid. As far as I can tell there is no gold under the chip but I may be wrong.


----------

